# ME BLOQUEARON?! (no much inglish =L)



## Dragozard (Aug 17, 2011)

Â¿COMO ES POSIBLE QUE LLEGARAN A ESTO?, Â¿COMO ES POSIBLE QUE YO PAGUE POR EL ERROR DE UN ADMINISTRADOR?, POR QUERER DEFENDER MI PRIVACIDAD COMO PERSONA ME BLOQUEARON PERMANENTEMENTE DE MI FA, por reclamar  por que un administrador  me pedÃ­a documentos "legales", para comprobar mi mayorÃ­a de edad, siendo en parte que en ninguna parte sale que yo soy menor de edad, pedir documentaciÃ³n legal por Internet es un delito, hora me vanean solo diciendo que incumplÃ­ una  norma que ni siquiera especifican,  Â¿que clase de administradores tiene FA?, como es posible que me pidan documentaciÃ³n legal para justificar mi edad y cuando hago saber a mis seguidores por la razones que me estÃ¡n bloqueando por tres dÃ­as, me vanean por Â¿Â¡supuestamente falta a la ley!?,  Les digo  es bastante injusto, yo no dare documentaciÃ³n legal para demostrar mi mayorÃ­a de edad, se que como todos no solo hay menores de edad mintiendo sobre su edad para ver imÃ¡genes maduras y que ahora me molesten a mi, Â¿Â¡POR QUE YO NO HABLO BIEN EL INGLES!?, me pÃ¡rese un abuso, espero que se solucione este problema, por que no quiero perder todos mi dibujos, vigilantes, etc.

atte.. 
-Dragozad-


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 17, 2011)

Due to legal reasons, your account was locked due to being a minor (under the age of 18) and viewing mature art. We asked you to provide a form of identification to verify your age (we only need to see name and date of birth -- anything else can be blanked out). Instead, you chose to circumvent the ban. This is a bannable offense on FA.

If you are willing to work with us we will try to work with you (overcome the language barrier). I don't know if you have anybody who can translate this for you, but given the communication issues we have no problem trying to work with you.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2011)

Dragoneer said:


> Due to legal reasons, your account was locked due to being a minor (under the age of [noparse]18[/noparse]) and viewing mature art. We asked you to provide a form of identification to verify your age (we only need to see name and date of birth -- anything else can be blanked out). Instead, you chose to circumvent the ban. This is a bannable offense on FA.
> 
> If you are willing to work with us we will try to work with you (overcome the language barrier). I don't know if you have anybody who can translate this for you, but given the communication issues we have no problem trying to work with you.



I'll give it a whirl Dragoneer:

Debido a razones legales, su cuenta se ha bloqueado debido a que un menor de edad (menores de [noparse]18[/noparse]) y la visualizaciÃ³n de arte de madurez. Tu fueron pedirÃ¡ que proporcione una forma de identificaciÃ³n para verificar su edad (sÃ³lo tenemos que ver el nombre y fecha de nacimiento - cualquier otra cosa puede ser borradas). En su lugar, optÃ³ por eludir la prohibiciÃ³n. Se trata de un delito bannable en FA.

 Si usted estÃ¡ dispuesto a trabajar con nosotros vamos a tratar de trabajar con usted (superar la barrera del idioma). No sÃ© si usted tiene a alguien que pueda traducir esto para usted, pero teniendo en cuenta los problemas de comunicaciÃ³n no tenemos ningÃºn problema tratando de trabajar con usted.


Lo siento por mi espaÃ±ol malo. : /


----------



## Dragozard (Aug 17, 2011)

Estoy dispuesto a trabajar, pero que mas debo poner, en mi informaciÃ³n esta mi edad,  di mi fecha de nacimiento mi nombre , asta mi Facebook, pero que mas quieres?


----------



## Dragozard (Aug 17, 2011)

Muchas gracias por ayudarme


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2011)

Dragozard said:


> Estoy dispuesto a trabajar, pero que mas debo poner, en mi informaciÃ³n esta mi edad,  di mi fecha de nacimiento mi nombre , asta mi Facebook, pero que mas quieres?


 
Tiene una identificaciÃ³n vÃ¡lida que puede escanear?


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the edit Arshes...right now I am having trouble proofing since my attention is being stretched thin ATM.


----------



## Dragozard (Aug 17, 2011)

pero como voy a dar mi Carnet de identidad, o mi  Certificado de nacimiento, eso en mi pÃ­as por lo menos es ilegal que una pagina de Internet  la pidan D=


----------



## Dragozard (Aug 17, 2011)

pero como voy a dar mi Carnet de identidad, o mi Certificado de nacimiento, eso en mi pÃ­as por lo menos es ilegal que una pagina de Internet la pidan D= (perdÃ³n si  repetÃ­ no estaba seguro se le puse reply)


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2011)

Dragozard said:


> pero como voy a dar mi Carnet de identidad, o mi Certificado de nacimiento, eso en mi pÃ­as por lo menos es ilegal que una pagina de Internet la pidan D= (perdÃ³n si  repetÃ­ no estaba seguro se le puse reply)



Se necesita una copia de tu identificaciÃ³n.
 Aparte de eso, no hay mucho que los administradores pueden hacer por usted. No haga otra cuenta de FA hasta que todo estÃ© resuelto.


----------



## Dragozard (Aug 17, 2011)

Menuda regla, es ilegal pedir eso lo sabÃ­an?


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2011)

Dragozard said:


> Menuda regla, es ilegal pedir eso lo sabÃ­an?



Voy a pedir Dragoneer. 
Yo sÃ³lo soy un traductor malo. XD


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 17, 2011)

Zeke: Let me tell you the history, so far:

He got age-locked, and I tried to explain that we can't unlock him, without a legal ID.
Since he's not going to provide us with a legal ID, because he thinks it's illegal for us to ask that, I told him that we can't remove the agelock.
He then made a callout-journal about it, that got removed, and he received a 3-day suspension.

He chose to evade that suspension by creating another account, resulting in a permanent ban.

So, now you know what's going on, there's no need to ask for his ID, really. Just a Spanish explanation of why he was banned.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Zeke: Let me tell you the history, so far:
> 
> He got age-locked, and I tried to explain that we can't unlock him, without a legal ID.
> Since he's not going to provide us with a legal ID, because he thinks it's illegal for us to ask that, I told him that we can't remove the agelock.
> ...




Oh...That won't be hard.
Asshole version or professional version.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 17, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oh...That won't be hard.
> Asshole version or professional version.


Let's stay professional.
Mention something about ban evasion resulting in a permanent ban.


----------



## Dragozard (Aug 17, 2011)

Donde salia que yo era menor de edad?, isea saber a  todos sobre tu error o del superior que te mando, para que todos sepan que FA hay un problema no solo coputacional sino de otra forma, pidiendo documentaciones legales que EN MI PAIS es ta penalisado, di a conoser a todos en mis journal sobre el error y lo que me pedÃ­as y te digo que, mas de alguno me encontrÃ³ la razÃ³n sobre el tema, y tu borraste los journal


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Let's stay professional.
> Mention something about ban evasion resulting in a permanent ban.



Working on it and proof reading.


EDIT: His post states something about requesting documents is illegal, and that the journal had all of the details but it has been wiped...If I am reading it correctly. ::V


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 17, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Working on it and proof reading.
> 
> EDIT: His post states something about requesting documents is illegal, and that the journal had all of the details but it has been wiped...If I am reading it correctly. ::V


Google translate made that much clear to me.
The journal contained him claiming it's illegal for me to ask his ID, some callouts, and a bunch of Spanish-speaking people that agree with him.
But that's gone, now.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2011)

Parece que me equivoquÃ©. Perdon.


TÃº han sido prohibidos por las siguientes razones:

ProhibiciÃ³n de la evasiÃ³n despuÃ©s tu que habÃ­a sido suspendido y un journal mencionar la suspensiÃ³n
. La evasiÃ³n de la prohibiciÃ³n va en contra de las reglas de la FA. PÃ³ngase en contacto con un administrador en privado. Voy a cerrar este tema.
No hacer una nueva cuenta.

No es ilegal en los Estados Unidos para pedir prueba de edad.



CerbrusNL said:


> Google translate made that much clear to me.
> The journal contained him claiming it's illegal for me to ask his ID, some callouts, and a bunch of Spanish-speaking people that agree with him.
> But that's gone, now.



Aye. I tried my best by pulling college spanish out of my ass.


----------



## Iovis (Aug 17, 2011)

Facebook =/= proper LEGAL identification. People can easily lie on facebook about their name/age/etc. Also... the dialect of Spanish he is using is absolutely atrocious. I honestly can't read half of what he's saying. :\


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2011)

Iovis said:


> Facebook =/= proper LEGAL identification. People can easily lie on facebook about their name/age/etc. Also... the dialect of Spanish he is using is absolutely atrocious. I honestly can't read half of what he's saying. :\



I'm trying as hard as I can! >:V


----------



## Dragozard (Aug 17, 2011)

Exacto, AquÃ­ en Chile pedir documentaciÃ³n  por Internet es un acto ilegal y penalizado,  ademas el seÃ±or Cerbrusnl borro mis revistas que decÃ­a sobre el error que estaban cometiendo y ademas de que esto era ilegal,  y mas de algÃºn fur que leyÃ³ mi revista me encontrÃ³ la razÃ³n, Si me piden ami una identificaciÃ³n de edad, entonces pidansela a todos los miembros de FA, pero no pueden! es ilegal dar  documentaciÃ³n privada en Internet ...


----------



## Dragozard (Aug 17, 2011)

Iovis, que parte de un comentario anterior no entendiste de, DI MI  EDAD, MI FECHA DE NACIMIENTO, "HASTA MI FACEBOOK" . que de eso no leÃ­ste?


----------



## Iovis (Aug 17, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I'm trying as hard as I can! >:V


I wasn't talking about your translations, I was talking about Dragozard.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2011)

I will do a Tl;Dr version of what I can read:

In Chile, it is illegal to give out documents on the internet and punishable by law...and the journals he removed had...stated that it is an error.

Hrm...

No se puede utilizar Facebook para probar tu edad, Drago.


----------



## Iovis (Aug 17, 2011)

To expand on that...


Facebook no es una forma apropiada de identificaciÃ³n aquÃ­, o en cualquier otro lugar. Facebook no es asÃ­, y no puede verificar su edad. Cualquier persona en Facebook se puede mentir sobre su edad, y no tendrÃ­amos manera de verificar.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2011)

Iovis said:


> To expand on that...
> 
> 
> Facebook no es una forma apropiada de identificaciÃ³n aquÃ­, o en cualquier otro lugar. Facebook no es asÃ­, y no puede verificar su edad. Cualquier persona en Facebook se puede mentir sobre su edad, y no tendrÃ­amos manera de verificar.



Gracias.


----------



## Dragozard (Aug 17, 2011)

CUALQUIER PERSONA PUEDE MENTIR SOBRE SU EDAD, EN ESTADOS UNIDOS NO ES ILEGAL PERO AQUÃ EN CHILE SI!,  si doy informaciÃ³n  escaneando mi carnet de identidad cualquier persona puede robar mis documentos?, por dios hombreh asta donde estoy cumpliendo mi servicio militar nos impiden dar nuestras identificaciones por la red por obvias razones!


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2011)

Dragozard said:


> CUALQUIER PERSONA PUEDE MENTIR SOBRE SU EDAD, EN ESTADOS UNIDOS NO ES ILEGAL PERO AQUÃ EN CHILE SI!,  si doy informaciÃ³n  escaneando mi carnet de identidad cualquier persona puede robar mis documentos?, por dios hombreh asta donde estoy cumpliendo mi servicio militar nos impiden dar nuestras identificaciones por la red por obvias razones!



Entonces no hay nada que podamos hacer.


----------



## Dragozard (Aug 17, 2011)

COMO QUE NO?, ME VANEARON CERRARON MI CUENTA POR ALGO INJUSTO,  Â¿Â¡QUIEREN QUE DE DOCUMENTACIÃ“N LEGAL A UN SITIO WEB SIENDO QUE ES ILEGAL HACERLO Y DICEN QUE NO TIENE NADA QUE HACER!? PIERDO  MI CUENTA FA Y YA, SIENDO QUE  ME PIDEN DOCUMENTACIÃ“N YA QUE A OTROS NI SE LAS PIDEN!, perdon pero
Â¿QUE CLASE DE ADMINISTRACIÃ“N TIENE ESTE SITIO WEB?


----------



## Bio (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok what my friend Dragozard is trying to explain (and, from this point I will act as his translator, my level of english domination is around 90%) is that the ban is unfair because what the administrator is requesting him (to scan a personal identification and other legal documents) is violating his privacy.

I think is actually very easy to understand why Dragozard does not want to give them: who assures him that the administrator is not going to sell that information to people that can give a bad use to it? who assures dragozard that the administrator is not going to use that personal information for future criminal activities?

Dragozard did a second account. Why? He wasnÂ´t avoiding the ban, because the ban actually was done withouth any proof or logical reason, he just got banned because the administrator wanted.

Dragozard is my friend, he is not from my country, but I know that he is more than 18 years old. The things he does, actually, are something that people like you canÂ´t understand if you donÂ´t put yourselves in his place.

PLEASE understand DragozardÂ´s situation.


----------



## Iovis (Aug 17, 2011)

Cualquiera que sea la identificaciÃ³n que se puede brindar sÃ³lo tendrÃ¡ que mostrar su nombre y fecha de nacimiento. Nada mÃ¡s. Cualquier otra informaciÃ³n de identificaciÃ³n puede ser tachado. Entiendo sus preocupaciones, pero sin que la informaciÃ³n no hay nada que se pueda hacer.


//edit: what information lead to his agelock in the first place? This information might help.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok, let me clear this up for you, Bio:

We had a suspicion that Drago isn't 18 years of age. Site policy dictates that we age-lock a user, in such a case.
I asked him for a legal ID to verify his age, like any other case of a age-lock.
He chose not to send me the ID, for obvious reasons. I accept that choice, but he must understand that I'm not allowed to remove the age-lock, without a legal verification of his age.
Once again, site policy.

Now, Drago made a callout journal about the situation. This is in violation of FA's TOS, and as such, he was suspended for 3 days.
When he avoided that ban by creating a second account, he committed ban evasion.
Ban evasion -always- results in a permanent ban on all accounts that are involved.

So that's why he was initially suspended, and why he's now banned.
If you could literally translate this for him, in a private message, I'd appreciate it.

For the rest, there's really nothing left to discuss, here, so I'm closing this thread.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2011)

Bio said:


> Ok what my friend Dragozard is trying to explain (and, from this point I will act as his translator, my level of english domination is around 90%) is that the ban is unfair because what the administrator is requesting him (to scan a personal identification and other legal documents) is violating his privacy.
> 
> I think is actually very easy to understand why Dragozard does not want to give them: who assures him that the administrator is not going to sell that information to people that can give a bad use to it? who assures dragozard that the administrator is not going to use that personal information for future criminal activities?
> 
> ...




Like I said: If it is illegal, then there's nothing that we can do, especially if he has been agelocked. Also evading bans is against the rules. The best course of action is to either emailing an admin to appeal your case, or wait until the suspension ends. 

Ban evasion on this site is against the rules, as well as making call out journals and/or revealing the details of your ban on the site. Your ban is between you and the admins.


----------



## Bio (Aug 17, 2011)

The problem is that it is an abuse of power. We are in the XXI century, everyone is conciouss that giving that kind of information is more than enough to become a possible objetive of crime (may it be a kidnapping, extortion, etc)

ALSO, must I mention that it brings problems to a personÂ´s professional life if other people know that you are a furry? Must I mention how it can even become a reason to get fired from a job?

I assure you that Drago is legal, maybe his english and his spanish suck a lot, but he is a mature person that is trying to grow everyday. He haves a job, and in that job, if people knows that he is a furry, he is going to get annoyed.

Please, understand my friendÂ´s situation. I just want to expose this in the most logical and comprehensive manner. And I trust in the administratorÂ´s judgement, and I trust that they will understand this. Thank you.


----------



## Corto (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello hello, let me solve this.


Mira loco, el tema es bien simple: Te banearon porque sospecharon que eras menor de edad y mentiste sobre eso para ver imagenes "adultas". ahora si quieres comprobar que tienes sobre 18 aÃ±os, manda un escaneo de tu carnet de identidad (si quieres asegurarte, en paint borra el RUT y tu firma para que no pueda ser usado ilegalmente). Si quieres asegurarte aun mas, mandame el escaneo y cualquie rotra consulta a mi porque ninguno de estos gringos entiende espaÃ±ol.

Y no me vengai con weas, soy estudiante de derecho y jamas he escuchado que escanear el carnet sea illegal, sino te darian multa cada vez que sacas fotocopia del documento. 

PD: Tienes la suerte de que aparte de moderador soy chileno. 


I'm reopening this if only because watching you people try to understand him is hillarious.


----------



## Bio (Aug 17, 2011)

I understand you sir, but the suspicion is unfounded.

It is the root of this problem: the suspicion is unfounded, you donÂ´t have any real evidence to tell that he is not 18 years old.

I KNOW that his ortography is terrible, but it is not a sufficient evidence to think that he is not underaged.

You banned him because you wanted... or maybe because he is latinoamerican? Because what anyone can think of this, is that you are just doing this because of
his nationality.


----------



## Bio (Aug 17, 2011)

Corto said:


> I'm reopening this if only because watching you people try to understand him is hillarious.



Valla, cuanta madurez y profesionalismo.


----------



## Corto (Aug 17, 2011)

Bio, shut the fuck up. If we hated latinos we wouldn't have ME in the God damned staff. Now be quiet and let the adults talk.


----------



## Bio (Aug 17, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Like I said: If it is illegal, then there's nothing that we can do, especially if he has been agelocked. Also evading bans is against the rules. The best course of action is to either emailing an admin to appeal your case, or wait until the suspension ends.
> 
> Ban evasion on this site is against the rules, as well as making call out journals and/or revealing the details of your ban on the site. Your ban is between you and the admins.



But you banned him withouth a logical reason, you banned him only for an unfounded suspicion. If he did another account, he did it to comunicate with people while he was banned because of your incompetence.


----------



## Bio (Aug 17, 2011)

Corto said:


> Bio, shut the fuck up. If we hated latinos we wouldn't have ME in the God damned staff. Now be quiet and let the adults talk.



Adultos eh? Yo soy licenciado en Quimica FarmacÃ©utica, no un simple estudiante como tÃº, asÃ­ que no me hables sobre ser adulto. La forma en la que ustedes estÃ¡n tratando a dragozard es totalmente discriminatoria.


----------



## Iovis (Aug 17, 2011)

I <3 you Corto. My Spanish blows hard and requires much help from translators because I don't have my dictionary with me ;p



Bio said:


> But you banned him withouth a logical reason, you banned him only for an unfounded suspicion. If he did another account, he did it to comunicate with people while he was banned because of your incompetence.


On an adult website the administration team must make sure that ALL users who are viewing adult content are over the age of 18. That means that, even on the slightest suspicion, they must age-lock the person who they suspect to be underage and verify that they are over the age of 18. This is a LAW in North America that MUST be followed. If it is not they will be in some serious trouble.

The administration team did nothing wrong, they are merely following the laws to which they must abide.


----------



## Corto (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok since apparently I'm the new PR guy, Bio:
Are you Chilean? A friend of Dragon? Because I would feel silly talking to you in english if that were true.
Either way, yeah, the whole situation is a fuckup, but I offered a simple solution: Since he doesn't talk english, he can continue his attempts to regain his account trhough me, I have no problems helping him. Besides that, you coming here and calling the staff incompetent after they tried to speak in a language they don't know only to help Dragon, well, that ain't doing wonders for his sympathy. 
I see reopening this was a mistake.

*DRAGONZARD: Si lees esto, mandame un mensaje privado (click en mi nick sobre mi avatar, "send private message") y te ayudare con el tema.
*
Thread locked.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 17, 2011)

Re-locking. (Corto, this ain't going anywhere, srsly) Lockwars! :V

This case is closed, Drago committed ban evasion, and as such, he is not getting unbanned. *PERIOD*.

Bio: Think whatever you want. I acted on the site policy. Don't you dare throw me that racist card.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 17, 2011)

Bio said:


> But you banned him withouth a logical reason, you banned him only for an unfounded suspicion. If he did another account, he did it to comunicate with people while he was banned because of your incompetence.



Just because he's from another country, doesn't mean he can twist the rules.


----------



## Qoph (Aug 17, 2011)

He's saying that it's illegal in Chile to ask for ID over the internet.  I'm not sure if that's true, I only have one or two contacts from there.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 17, 2011)

Double lock -.-



Qoph said:


> He's saying that it's illegal in Chile to ask for ID  over the internet.  I'm not sure if that's true, I only have one or two  contacts from there.


If he doesn't want to show his ID, that's fine. But then he'll have to accept that we're not unlocking him.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Double lock -.-
> 
> 
> If he doesn't want to show his ID, that's fine. But then he'll have to accept that we're not unlocking him.




It's a magic thread that just won't stay locked away. :V



Qoph said:


> He's saying that it's illegal in Chile to ask for ID over the internet.  I'm not sure if that's true, I only have one or two contacts from there.



My co-worker from Chile kinda confirmed it, but there are special circumstances.



Bio said:


> Adultos eh? Yo soy licenciado en Quimica FarmacÃ©utica, no un simple estudiante como tÃº, asÃ­ que no me hables sobre ser adulto. La forma en la que ustedes estÃ¡n tratando a dragozard es totalmente discriminatoria.



Jajajajajajajaja!
Tonto.


----------



## Corto (Aug 17, 2011)

Bio said:


> Adultos eh? Yo soy licenciado en Quimica FarmacÃ©utica, no un simple estudiante como tÃº, asÃ­ que no me hables sobre ser adulto. La forma en la que ustedes estÃ¡n tratando a dragozard es totalmente discriminatoria.


Bio, puedes tener 48 aÃ±os, me importa una raja, no me referia a tu edad sino a los argumentos que usas. Nada de esto es discriminacion, son las reglas del sitio. No me vengai con tonteras, dudo que tu creas esa tontera de que Dragon fue banneado por discriminacion. He sido moderador aca por aÃ±os, y he visto cientos de casos de gente que es baneada por sospecha de ser menor de edad, Dragon es el primer latino que le pasa esto, asi que si fuera por discriminacion seriamos los racistas menos efectivos del planeta.
El problema es que Dragon vino a pedir ayuda en un idioma que nadie habla, nadie entendia nada, y alego que era ilegal demostrar su edad siendo que este es el metodo establecido para recuperar su cuenta. No por ser chileno lo tratan peor, pero tampoco le daran trato preferencial.
Si tu o Dragon tienen alguna duda o quieren mi ayuda para recuperar la cuenta, mandenme un mensaje privado. Pero si sueno medio agresivo te daras cuenta que es porque no me gusta que llegue alguien que jamas se ha metido al foro y no tiene idea como funciona el sistema y empieza a alegar discriminacion porque un chileno (entre miles de usuarios de todas las nacionalidades) fue baneado de la misma forma que el resto del mundo, es especial si alega esto mientras trato de ayudar al baneado.


----------



## Corto (Aug 17, 2011)

why the fuck do you people forget I'm Chilean.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2011)

Corto said:


> why the fuck do you people forget I'm Chilean.



Because we never asked?
Half of my family's from the Dominican Republic. My Spanish is terribad. >:V


----------

